# Idea for M2/R2 Memo...



## Shamah02 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't know if this memo is already being used but I was thinking instead of using a person action memo or a PAO memo, use a PAOP or Person, Action, Object, Place memo. I think it's pretty good as it obviously takes care of the toggling issue and it should be fairly fast. I currently combine 4 letters to make a word or a sound but I think that this will be easier to recall. Tell me what you guys think...


----------



## tim (Jan 5, 2009)

If you use the journey method as an overall memory system it's almost impossible to use places. Or do you use stories?


----------



## Shamah02 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea I use stories


----------



## happa95 (Jan 26, 2009)

Fulucy848 said:


> bump up lurkI believe that we are not real social workers. We may be doing social work in the eyes of the people, but we are really contemplatives in the heart of the world. For we are touching the body of Christ twenty-four hours…And I think that in our family we don’t need bombs and guns, to destroy, to bring peace, just get together, love one another, bring that peace, that joy, that strength of presence of each other in the home. And we will be able to overcome all the evil that is in the world.Information on the cheapest place to buy your Final Fantasy XI Gil. Never over pay for your FFXI GIL again. Top currency FFXI Gil service providers listed showing final fantasy gil, We work hard to offer the lowest prices of warcraft gold, buy wow power leveling cheap wow gold here.



W...T....F...


----------



## mazei (Jan 26, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Fulucy848 said:
> 
> 
> > bump up lurkI believe that we are not real social workers. We may be doing social work in the eyes of the people, but we are really contemplatives in the heart of the world. For we are touching the body of Christ twenty-four hours…And I think that in our family we don’t need bombs and guns, to destroy, to bring peace, just get together, love one another, bring that peace, that joy, that strength of presence of each other in the home. And we will be able to overcome all the evil that is in the world.Information on the cheapest place to buy your Final Fantasy XI Gil. Never over pay for your FFXI GIL again. Top currency FFXI Gil service providers listed showing final fantasy gil, We work hard to offer the lowest prices of warcraft gold, buy wow power leveling cheap wow gold here.
> ...



Is that a memo?


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm a real social worker. I didn't even need to plvl.


----------

